# My Mood - - Truth - -  And Funnies



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 16, 2017)

weeeeeeeee


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Well hurry and find a bathroom to wee! LOL


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)

my mood......4 photo transfers that suck....lol....i got to get over this diy shit


----------



## Compost (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm onboard with the smile idea.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Scheming.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Resigned to life's down times.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

So much to do in so short a time...






Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm feeling a bit burdened at the moment.






Greg


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Swimming against the flow!!!

Greg


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Mischievous. 






Greg


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)

after being unable to clean this house for 5 weeks....


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sometimes people are just NASTY!!!







Greg


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2017)

o my ...my neighbor did not laugh when my doberman took her freshly groomed small dog and put it in the mud...didnt hurt it ...just rolled it around in a muddy ditch.....it looked terrible....and yes i laughed..while offering to pay for a grooming session....her son just washed it off in the tub lol


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

This thread is a hoot so far! Not sure about you, but I needed to laugh....and laugh a lot.


----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes you just  know that patience is the answer!!






Greg


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)

o hell its past 6 .....lol.....i need to wake this house up...






its raining here and all.....it wont hurt anymore to sleep a few more


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)

this sums up the problem....
me on the left....him on the right.....


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Jan 18, 2017)

ahh hell now i have this....its so late now why bother attitude....and he is gonna be pissed ....


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sounds like work sometimes. btw: my wife caught one of those last weekend; about five feet long. I threw it back. She ran away..(true).

Greg


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

Because no matter what I say, someone sees an ulterior motive that is not even there.



Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2017)

And of course, no way to insert an appropriate pic via cell phone.

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2017)

Imagine a smiling sigh of relief from throbbing pain that is a minor dull roar. That's what my face looks like now. [emoji23]

Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Imagine a smiling sigh of relief from throbbing pain that is a minor dull roar. That's what my face looks like now. [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app



HELLO Gracie.. I hope I read that to mean relief of some kind.


----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Kat said:


>


My cat is like that for me.


----------



## Kat (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 10, 2017)

I am feeling very well today.
It was almost exactly a year ago today that two of us _really_ began talking here. Both of us lived unhappy lives, which is the understatement of the month. Both of us reserved ourselves to this is what life is, that happiness is the exception and not the norm. That love and all that goes with it...passed us by decades ago.
  We have now lived together for going on 8 months. We have a great story. And now we both know, that happiness _can_ be the norm. Even this late in your life.


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 22, 2017)

Excited...getting out of this apartment and into a new home....busy though. You always have way more stuff than you think.


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 28, 2017)

My mood is sad, I somehow ended up in the flame zone and got 2 STFUs. 

I'll have to be careful and see what board I'm posting in from now on.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My mood is sad, I somehow ended up in the flame zone and got 2 STFUs.
> 
> I'll have to be careful and see what board I'm posting in from now on.



Aw   My mood is sympathetic.

I have a barnacle that follows me around flinging STFUs at anything I post even in threads he hasn't posted in  I figure it says far more about the flinger than the flingee.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


>


This is one thing that guys are really good for.

They/we are good for a few more things too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Kittens are so amusing.

My cat is 3 years old now but when he was a kitten he was even more funny.


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





They are really cute and funny when they are kittens. I wish I was not allergic to them. 
I had 13 at one time. You know.female cats have kittens! LOL Started with 3..2 female and 1 male.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Kat said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


The allergies go away eventually.

Unless you plan to breed cats, you do need to get them neutered/spayed.


----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




I think mine are here to stay. ;(  I wasn't allergic to cats for the longest that I had them. I don't much like my eyes and throat swelling shut. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

... the Zombie Apocalypse ... yup ... those voices in your head can tell you all sorts of wild things.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Apr 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> ... the Zombie Apocalypse ... yup ... those voices in your head can tell you all sorts of wild things.


_Those are actually just people in the background. It's masses of people, crying out for a hero to save them from the robot masters, people who seek justice but are unwilling to stand up for it themselves. The song in my post is one of many that were made to give fans insight into the personalities of said robot masters. _

_Though, on the topic of your post, who said anything about voices?_


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 10, 2017)

Great thread Kat, I very rarely if ever read a whole thread but I read through this one. Thank you!

It is estimated each of the Pyramids took 20 years to build, the largest containing 2 million stone blocks the smallest of which weighs 2 tons. I bet every day one if not many of the workers looked at the slow progress and thought "we're never going to finish". They finished 4,500 years ago. And they didn't have a cake and ice cream afterwards. So have some cake and ice cream!


----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

The caged bird (me) is going craycray waiting. So...I roll over and smile as I imagine rainbow dolphins farting bubbles in the pool in my soon to be apartment. When they call. If ever.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

saveliberty ...after reading some threads here lately.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

My soon to be neighbors. So helpful, yes?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh yes. This pertains to me lately


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Me in about 20 years if I make it that far


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah! This! Like..tonight!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Reading todays threads:


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Reading todays threads:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Fittin', ain't it?


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)

LOL Yes!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


>








Greg


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Apr 23, 2017)

*I grew up in a small one bar town. It had a sign that said NO MINORS!
I thought "Not only are they bigots they can't spell".*


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 23, 2017)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## dcbl (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## dcbl (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## dcbl (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## dcbl (Apr 30, 2017)

Kat said:


>



something to share with my 1`0 year old, sweet


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## dcbl (May 12, 2017)




----------

